# Travel to australia



## viacpm (May 15, 2018)

Hi! I enrolled for a course and was granted a student visa just recently. My course intake will start on Feb 8 and I'm planning to fly to Australia a month before the said date as I am currently offshore. Any news on when the Au border will open for international students? I am form Manila Philippines by the way. Thank you.


----------



## rossmj1987 (Dec 9, 2020)

I heard in the news recently that the government was considering opening the boarders again for foreign students.


----------



## carremovals (Jan 4, 2021)

*Cars Removals*

Make a perfect search for professional Truck Buyers in Brisbane, Australia. Cars Removals Company is a trusted & reliable wrecker services provider, Brisbane. We buy your truck and wrecker it the same day across Brisbane as we are the right company to provide you with Brisbane's best wreckers services, get in touch with us today.


----------

